# Tucson, AZ Clay Sculpture Make & Take!



## Specter (Apr 22, 2008)

June 28th, 2009
Noon - 4pm?
Mariah's House, Tucson (email Mariah for directions)

Topic: Clay Sculpting! Mike & Mariah will be doing a demo/Training on sculpting with clay! You can then take your sculpture and mold/cast it to turn it into a mark, or keep it as a prop for your display! This is going to be a GREAT Make & Take, you don't want to miss it!!

I'll be posting a list of supplies in this thread as soon as I receive them from Mike & Mariah.

We'll be car pooling from Phoenix, so if you're willing to drive a group of us, please post below. If you're looking to chip in a few bucks in gas money to a driver and hitch a ride with someone else, also post below. 

Let's all bring the standard pot luck food, please sign up below:

Chips & Dips:
Appetizers/Salads:
Main Lunch:
Desserts:
Drinks:

Please RSVP if you're planning on attending! See you there!
AZ Halloween & Special Effects Association


----------

